# Journey babes- one week old, and a little Poodle porn!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some group shots and Mom, the tart. LOL!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Cherie, you are too funny. The photos of Journey lying on her back made me laugh out loud. She looks relaxed, happy and beautiful. And the pups are adorable! I am looking forward to seeing them grow. Congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Silly Mama! The last pic, of them lined up at the 'milk bar', has them almost in a line from 'darkest' to 'lightest' LOL!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Mother nature is amazing!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Great pictures! I love all those cute puppies  


Love the second pic where she is looking straight into the camera...... it's great


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

They could not be cuter !!! I think every Mom can relate to wanting to just let it all hang out .LOL 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with you Pandj. What a great way to hang out with the babies. Journey looks so comfortable, and the babies omg they are so cute. 
You are amazing Cheri! You are the best mom!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

What beautiful pictures, all healthy and gorgeous, lucky you x


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Babies sure are sweet but Mom is just gorgeous. Any chance we could see a pic of Dad?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm going to bed with a smile on my face! 

Those pictures are incredible!!! You did an excellent job at capturing Journey's gracefulness and beauty, and the puppies sweet-cuteness at "the milk bar" hehehehe 

Wonderful!!!!!

They are all splendid !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

floozy? tart? discrimination, i say. haven't you heard the old admonition, "if you've got it, flaunt it"? flaunt away, journey! you can do anything you like when you produce such cuties.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! Journey is a gem. I catch her laying like that a lot, but this was the first time I was able to grab the camera without Miss Nosy Pants flipping over to see what I was doing. I am so incredibly proud of her and the wonderful job she is doing. And ohhhhh.....the babies....I fall a little more in love every single day!

I will try to find some photos of Papa. I had a few, but my hard drive bit the dust and now I am back to square one. He is a remarkable boy who I fell head over heels in love with when he was just a little tyke. He brings a lot to the table to help make a marked improvement in the red/apricot spectrum and when I began to see what Journey was maturing like, he was the very first boy I thought of to pair her up with. This ought to be a magical union.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

It's like they finish their milk and immediately fall asleep in whatever position they happen to be in...so funny!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Adorable--gorgeous!! I love how she is snuggling the one with her head.


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Wow, Joirney is so beautiful and the pups are just glorious. How are they all today? X


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are already so much bigger! Just wow. Your "tarty girl" pictures remind me of an episode of Family Guy where Peter, Lois and the kids go off to visit Lois' parents for the weekend. No sooner have they left than Brian ends up watching some doggie porn on the TV and the temptress is a poodle wearing a bikini bottom with a top that covers each pair of nipples. He runs out and over to Lois' parents and ends up seemingly in trouble with a prized greyhound. But when she gives birth there is a surprise as to who the dad is. BTW Lily spends lots of time lying around in just that Journey pose. I guess she has a tartlet streak in her too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What lovely babies. Some of them seem to have really nice head shapes, something I haven't seen on many red/apricots. Can't wait to see who your keeper is!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't wait for more pictures!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

